
Ask HN: Non-tech founders who learned to code, what products did you make? - animeshjain
Would be great to know interesting stories too. What you learned in the process? would you advise the same to others in retrospect? etc.<p>I wanted to collect stories from products makers in the wild apart from the popular ones like Instagram. Doesn&#x27;t matter if the products ended up being successful on a large scale. Just something that you were proud of creating.
======
brudgers
Curious stories you've found already...I don't know the Instagram one.

~~~
animeshjain
Well, apparently the instagram founders learned to code to get the first
version out.

